# Live Coverage of the Announcement



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 3, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/live-coverage-of-the-announcement/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/live-coverage-of-the-announcement/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Two Red Dot Cameras?

</strong>People are commenting on the red dot on the C300 image below, but it also appears on the EOS DSLR camera in the image. No idea what’s up with that for the moment.</p>
<p><strong>ISO Performance #3

</strong>A Sam Nicholson film is showing, and the noise from the previous film isn’t showing in this one.</p>
<p><!--more--><strong>ISO Performance #2

</strong>The 2nd short film they’re showing is noticeably noisier.</p>
<p><strong>Breathtaking ISO Performance

</strong>Filmmakers and the audience are commenting about how clean, sharp and beautiful the example short films are. The lowlight performance may be revolutionary.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS C300

</strong>It looks like 3 new compact primes and 2 zoom lenses. Can be mounted on the new Cinema EOS camera as well as Canon EOS DSLRs.<strong>Ã‚Â </strong></p>
<p><strong><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-7691" title="nov3_08" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/nov3_08.jpg" alt="" width="600" height="400" /></strong></p>
<p><strong>

<img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-7687" title="nov3_05" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/nov3_05.jpg" alt="" width="600" height="400" />Ã‚Â </strong></p>
<p><strong><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-7688" title="nov3_06" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/nov3_06.jpg" alt="" width="600" height="400" /></strong></p>
<p><strong><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-7689" title="nov3_07" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/nov3_07.jpg" alt="" width="600" height="400" /></strong></p>
<p><strong>

<img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-7685" title="nov3_04" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/nov3_04.jpg" alt="" width="600" height="400" />Ã‚Â </strong></p>
<p><strong><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-7679" title="nov3_01" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/gsnap.jpg" alt="" width="512" height="382" />Ã‚Â </strong></p>
<p><strong>14:44 </strong>I’m told (<a href="http://twitter.com/#!/goforjared">@GoForJared</a>) the new camera is called the EOS C 300, and not the previously reported <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/canon-eos-300c-cr1/">EOS 300C</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Live from Hollywood

</strong>A few places on the web will be doing some live blogging of the event in Hollywood.</p>
<p><strong></strong><strong>Mitch @ Planet5D is there.

</strong><a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/liveblog/">http://blog.planet5d.com/liveblog/</a></p>
<p><strong>Engadget will also be there.

</strong><a href="http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/03/the-canon-hollywood-event-liveblog/">http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/03/the-canon-hollywood-event-liveblog/</a></p>
<p>I will be continually updating a post here as new information and imagery comes about.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## seanmcr6 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hmmm, so is this isn't a PL mount then? So Canon has made "PL" glass with an EOS mount....and it's a single chip sensor...interesting.

Waiting for MORE info....I hate liveblogs, they take TOO LONG!! xD


----------



## Cooljoe57 (Nov 3, 2011)

"Availability: Jan. 2012; Price: appx. $16,000 USD (for C300)"

More info can be found here:

http://www.dvinfo.net/article/acquisition/canon-eos/canon-usa-announces-cinema-eos-c300-and-eos-c300-pl-cameras.html


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.dvinfo.net/article/acquisition/canon-eos/canon-usa-announces-cinema-eos-c300-and-eos-c300-pl-cameras.html

Pretty extensive article on DV info. I don't know how they gleaned so much info without a press release or anything, but there it is. 4k sensor, but only 1080p/30 output onto CF cards at 50Mb/s.
NO AF or AE, interestingly, so Canon is isolating big time prosumers and wedding videographers who can't do another take if they mess up the focus.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 3, 2011)

*Observations*

[list type=decimal]
[*]So that's where Canon's lens development has been focused (ahem!) lately.
[*]This makes me wonder if Canon might actually be willing to develop a MF camera and lens line.
[/list]


----------



## Macadameane (Nov 3, 2011)

Quick!  Someone give me $20,000 so I can afford the camera and a lens!

hmmm...no takers...


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone else notice that the camera on the left in the group shot of all the new stuff is not the same as the C300 and it's NOT a 5D? And has the same little light on it as the C300...Another cam on the way?


----------



## Cooljoe57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> Anyone else notice that the camera on the left in the group shot of all the new stuff is not the same as the C300 and it's NOT a 5D? And has the same little light on it as the C300...Another cam on the way?



Whoa you're right. Almost looks like some sort of DSLR mix.


----------



## Zuuyi (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll take a 5D-C (In response to secondary camera with Red/Purple C on it). Seriously I want a new camera between 1200 and maybe 6900. Sorry I don't want a 1dX or a c300. Give me a 5, 6, 7, 8, or 9D. Something that your DSLR base might actually think of buying. Not just niche market products.

At this point a 70D would be a welcome change.


----------



## Meh (Nov 3, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> Anyone else notice that the camera on the left in the group shot of all the new stuff is not the same as the C300 and it's NOT a 5D? And has the same little light on it as the C300...Another cam on the way?



That'll be the 5D3... they'll announce it at the end as "oh, and just one more thing...".... woohoo bornshooter was right!!!


----------



## KitH (Nov 3, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> Anyone else notice that the camera on the left in the group shot of all the new stuff is not the same as the C300 and it's NOT a 5D? And has the same little light on it as the C300...Another cam on the way?


hats doffed sir! and if I'm not mistaken that does look like pentaprism upon it. mythical 5diii ?


----------



## c.d.embrey (Nov 3, 2011)

These people don't have a clue. Once again we are given a consumer form factor. ZacutoRock will be happy -- they will sell a lot of cages, shoulder mount kits, etc.

Take a look at an Alexa or an Aaton 16mm film camera, among others. The view finder needs to up-front by the lens mount. The body shape is wrong, you need to be able to sit the camera on your shoulder, with-out add-ons.

Meh!!!


----------



## Zuuyi (Nov 3, 2011)

Meh said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else notice that the camera on the left in the group shot of all the new stuff is not the same as the C300 and it's NOT a 5D? And has the same little light on it as the C300...Another cam on the way?
> ...



My thought exactly. It looks like a standard DSLR; and they are going to say hey by the way we have the 5d-C have fun with that Nikon.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 3, 2011)

coltsfreak18 said:


> http://www.dvinfo.net/article/acquisition/canon-eos/canon-usa-announces-cinema-eos-c300-and-eos-c300-pl-cameras.html
> 
> Pretty extensive article on DV info. I don't know how they gleaned so much info without a press release or anything, but there it is. 4k sensor, but only 1080p/30 output onto CF cards at 50Mb/s.
> NO AF or AE, interestingly, so Canon is isolating big time prosumers and wedding videographers who can't do another take if they mess up the focus.



The sensor isn't actually 4K, it's QFHD (3840x2160), slightly (very slightly) smaller than true 4K. The lack of AF and AE is perfectly normal for a PL camera but really weird for an EF camera and, at $16,000, this doesn't qualify as disposable like the 5D2 is. Like you said, it's really poorly suited for fast-moving documentary photography, whatever the subject.

Rhetorical question: how long until Canon introduces the next camera in this line?


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Nov 3, 2011)

Zuuyi said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > Axilrod said:
> ...


Or it could be a 1DX just rebadged to fit the "cinema" theme? I'm wildly hopeful that it would be a 5D3, but I somehow would have thought CR guy would have leaked it; however, considering how little was released about this C300, Canon could easily sneak another thing in.



Bob Howland said:


> The sensor isn't actually 4K, it's QFHD (3840x2160), slightly (very slightly) smaller than true 4K. The lack of AF and AE is perfectly normal for a PL camera but really weird for an EF camera and, at $16,000, this doesn't qualify as disposable like the 5D2 is. Like you said, it's really poorly suited for fast-moving documentary photography, whatever the subject.
> 
> Rhetorical question: how long until Canon introduces the next camera in this line?


My mistake; I noticed that as well, but I pretty much took the Dvinfo article and copied the first things I saw.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 3, 2011)

Zuuyi said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > Axilrod said:
> ...



Or maybe it's a 1Dx.


----------



## traveller (Nov 3, 2011)

Very few replies here for an 'historic' Canon announcement! 

Guess this means that everyone is disappointed, but I think that this announcement is really what most people expected. Personally, I have no clue about what most of this means or its implications. As far as I can see, Canon seems to have entered the bottom end of the mainstream film making industry market, with a camera system that's still very expensive for the indie crowd. 

Am I right, or wrong? Wonder if anyone will be interested in the new lenses for stills photography!


----------



## Zuuyi (Nov 3, 2011)

Not a 1Dx. 

1. It's too small to be a 1Dx.
2. The badge is red/purple; the 1Dx is black and white.

It could be anything else.


----------



## Meh (Nov 3, 2011)

Bob Howland said:


> Zuuyi said:
> 
> 
> > Meh said:
> ...



I thought that as well and looked real hard at the "red light" to see if it was just a reflection but it really does look like the "C" on the C 300.


----------



## KitH (Nov 3, 2011)

Lenses... isn't this just going head to head with Zeiss Compact Primes?
Normal 35mm optics in a big shell and the cogs out for standard follow focus. Zooms are new though


----------



## Cooljoe57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tried to blow it up.. terrible quality though but you can still clearly see this isn't a C300!

http://i42.tinypic.com/29beulg.jpg


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 3, 2011)

c.d.embrey said:


> These people don't have a clue. Once again we are given a consumer form factor. ZacutoRock will be happy -- they will sell a lot of cages, shoulder mount kits, etc.
> 
> Take a look at an Alexa or an Aaton 16mm film camera, among others. The view finder needs to up-front by the lens mount. The body shape is wrong, you need to be able to sit the camera on your shoulder, with-out add-ons.
> 
> Meh!!!


If they had done that all of the people that have spent thousands of dollars on DSLR video gear in the past few years would be SOL.


----------



## Cooljoe57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Never mind, Engadget just did it for me. Check this out!

http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/11/201111036051.jpg


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 3, 2011)

Zuuyi said:


> Not a 1Dx.
> 
> 1. It's too small to be a 1Dx.
> 2. The badge is red/purple; the 1Dx is black and white.
> ...


And it's in the foreground, not faded with all the other EOS lenses in the background. It's clearly part of the cinema line, the badge is the same. They also placed it so you might mistake it for just another C300. Engadget just pointed it out also.


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cooljoe57 said:


> Never mind, Engadget just did it for me. Check this out!
> 
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/11/201111036051.jpg


It looks pretty similar to a 5D2, but it has a vertical grip seemingly attached.

Edit: There is an additional button just to the left of pentaprism, and it does seem to look more like a 1d series.


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 3, 2011)

That's a completely new DSLR, they just showed the EF and PL mount on the C300 bodies, completely different and new camera. New 5D replacement that right there.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 3, 2011)

wockawocka said:


> That's a completely new DSLR, they just showed the EF and PL mount on the C300 bodies, completely different and new camera. New 5D replacement that right there.



I agree, they need something less than $16k for the prosumers


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Nov 3, 2011)

The three primes are 24 T/1.5, 50 T/1.3, and 85 T/1.3. It is interesting how the 50 and 85 are slower than the standard L series EF lenses, especially for such an expensive camera. They better be good, and according to planet5d, they are sharper than the L's.

Edit: Apparently I didn't know T stops and F stops were different; thus, the new primes are better. I apologize.

Quote from planet 5D live blog moderator "Real power of the Cinema EOS is the lenses - I kept saying how sharp the movies were!"


----------



## Dave (Nov 3, 2011)

> Very few replies here for an 'historic' Canon announcement!


Well, 16,000 bucks is a little bit out of my budget...


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 3, 2011)

coltsfreak18 said:


> The three primes are 24 f/1.5, 50 f/1.3, and 85 f/1.3. It is interesting how the 50 and 85 are slower than the standard L series EF lenses, especially for such an expensive camera. They better be good.



No they are T/1.5 and T/1.3. T Stops and F Stops are different. I cant remember the exact difference, but I know that T stops let in more light, but T/1.3 is superior to f/1.2 for sure.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 3, 2011)

Dave said:


> > Very few replies here for an 'historic' Canon announcement!
> 
> 
> Well, 16,000 bucks is a little bit out of my budghet...


Wait and see what the other camera costs.....


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Nov 3, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> coltsfreak18 said:
> 
> 
> > The three primes are 24 f/1.5, 50 f/1.3, and 85 f/1.3. It is interesting how the 50 and 85 are slower than the standard L series EF lenses, especially for such an expensive camera. They better be good.
> ...


Oh dang. Well I feel stupid now.

I just googled it, and a T-Stop is the effective F stop of a camera based on the percentage of light the lens transmits. For example, a F/4.0 lens with 50% transmittance is a T/5.6 lens.


----------



## Meh (Nov 3, 2011)

There it is on engaget... much clearer shot of the second camera and certainly looks like a DSLR with "C" badge in the upper left of the body.


----------



## traveller (Nov 3, 2011)

Now, let's not all get too excited, but that definitely is a DSLR because it has a prism. Whether they're just including a generic CGI render of how the C300 may impact on future video capable DSLRs, or whether this is an actual second, cheaper model is open to debate. Remember what's been said before on this board: Canon's video and stills camera divisions are almost two seperate entities. The video arm at this announcement seem to be at pains to point out that they develped the C300's sensor separately from the stills division (of course, that could just be marketing hype to distance it from the 5D MkII).


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 3, 2011)

Meh said:


> There it is on engaget... much clearer shot of the second camera and certainly looks like a DSLR with "C" badge in the upper left of the body.



Yup, it's gonna be the "but wait, there's more." Not everyone is going to ditch their 5D2 for a $16k camera, it's too much to ask. They're going to release something that they want to sell the shit out of. I'm willing to bet the primes will be around $3k or more/each


----------



## Meh (Nov 3, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > There it is on engaget... much clearer shot of the second camera and certainly looks like a DSLR with "C" badge in the upper left of the body.
> ...



Next big question though... will it be a lower resolution sensor (i.e. less than 21MP) with the justification it's optimized for video?


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 3, 2011)

coltsfreak18 said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > coltsfreak18 said:
> ...



Don't feel stupid, I would think they were the same too (and did at one point).


----------



## traveller (Nov 3, 2011)

We're running a way a bit here. Couldn't the DSLR picture just be of the 1D X with a purple 'C' badge on it, to show that you can use the new cinema EF lenses on a regular EOS stills camera?


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Nov 3, 2011)

traveller said:


> We're running a way a bit here. Couldn't the DSLR picture just be of the 1D X with a purple 'C' badge on it, to show that you can use the new cinema EF lenses on a regular EOS stills camera?


I was thinking the same thing a bit ago. Also, is there any significance to the RED color, indicating that this camera aspires to compete with RED equipment? Or is it just an additional notification of a professional body/lens combo?


----------



## Meh (Nov 3, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> coltsfreak18 said:
> 
> 
> > Axilrod said:
> ...



T-stop takes into account the transmission loss of the optical glass. It is the equivalent of an f-stop for a lens that had zero transmission loss.


----------



## jimmy156 (Nov 3, 2011)

traveller said:


> We're running a way a bit here. Couldn't the DSLR picture just be of the 1D X with a purple 'C' badge on it, to show that you can use the new cinema EF lenses on a regular EOS stills camera?



Yeah this!

I think people are letting there hopes get the better of them!


----------



## Meh (Nov 3, 2011)

coltsfreak18 said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > We're running a way a bit here. Couldn't the DSLR picture just be of the 1D X with a purple 'C' badge on it, to show that you can use the new cinema EF lenses on a regular EOS stills camera?
> ...



Or the RED color could be because Canon's corporate color is RED.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Nov 3, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> No they are T/1.5 and T/1.3. T Stops and F Stops are different. I cant remember the exact difference, but I know that T stops let in more light, but T/1.3 is superior to f/1.2 for sure.



F-stops are a mathematical calculation. T-stop stands for transmission stop, the actual amount of light that comes through the lens.


----------



## Dave (Nov 3, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> Dave said:
> 
> 
> > > Very few replies here for an 'historic' Canon announcement!
> ...



I'm more interested in the label on that second camera and am still hoping for a 5D3...


----------



## theuserjohnny (Nov 4, 2011)

Dave said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > Dave said:
> ...



5D3 is not getting announced, this is a video only event. The 5D3 is a photography camera... not a camera entended for Hollywood.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2011)

> 5D3 is not getting announced, this is a video only event. The 5D3 is a photography camera... not a camera entended for Hollywood.



Probanly... But the 5D2 was THE video DSLR... I wouldn't wonder if they palce the MkIII as a kind of bridge between video and photo market...


----------



## Meh (Nov 4, 2011)

theuserjohnny said:


> Dave said:
> 
> 
> > Axilrod said:
> ...



You're probably right that it won't be a "5D3" but there could be a video optimized pro-level DSLR form factor camera announced.

Not that there is any rule that says Canon can't announce anything they want and could certainly add "one more thing" if they wanted to.


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Nov 4, 2011)

By the way, the Q&A just started, and the list price is 20k, not 16, as the DVinfo article stated.


----------



## theuserjohnny (Nov 4, 2011)

Dave said:


> > 5D3 is not getting announced, this is a video only event. The 5D3 is a photography camera... not a camera entended for Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> Probanly... But the 5D2 was THE video DSLR... I wouldn't wonder if they palce the MkIII as a kind of bridge between video and photo market...



I agree that the 5D3 could be the bridge but I just don't see them announcing it today along side with it. They'll save it for the photographer event (Photokina).


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2011)

> I agree that the 5D3 could be the bridge but I just don't see them announcing it today along side with it.


Well... But they HAVE to say something about this "phantom" camera on the picture... Canon wouldn't be so stupid to publish such a photo without knowing exactly what they are doing... The phantom camera ist definitley PLACED there and not just "be" there by mistake.


----------



## Zuuyi (Nov 4, 2011)

So I guess we have to wonder what the DSLR is packing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 4, 2011)

Meh said:


> Next big question though... will it be a lower resolution sensor (i.e. less than 21MP) with the justification it's optimized for video?



Almost certainly. Perhaps even the 1D X sensor as a 1D C...


----------



## Meh (Nov 4, 2011)

Dave said:


> > I agree that the 5D3 could be the bridge but I just don't see them announcing it today along side with it.
> 
> 
> Well... But they HAVE to say something about this "phantom" camera on the picture... Canon wouldn't be so stupid to publish such a photo without knowing exactly what they are doing... The phantom camera ist definitley PLACED there and not just "be" there by mistake.



Not sure about "stupid" but wow what a huge teaser if they don't even mention it! Rumor boards will be abuzz until they address that second camera in the photos.


----------



## theuserjohnny (Nov 4, 2011)

Meh said:


> Dave said:
> 
> 
> > > I agree that the 5D3 could be the bridge but I just don't see them announcing it today along side with it.
> ...



Maybe that's what they want... if anything they'll just tease about it at the end.


----------



## Justin (Nov 4, 2011)

Any ideas if the lenses will AF on a traditional DSLR?


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2011)

> Rumor boards will be abuzz until they address that second camera in the photos.


I'm sure they did it on purpose... I'm sure the canon marketing guys are smart enough not to do something like that by accident...


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Nov 4, 2011)

So why is this camera 2X as expensive as the 1Dx when the output is the same essentially?


----------



## c.d.embrey (Nov 4, 2011)

Justin said:


> Any ideas if the lenses will AF on a traditional DSLR?



I doubt it. Why would they, they are designed for use with a camera that doesn't have built-in auto focus.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2011)

> Why would they


Well, a 14-60mm 2.6 would be awsome on a 5D...


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Nov 4, 2011)

Dave said:


> > Why would they
> 
> 
> Well, a 14-60mm 2.6 would be awsome on a 5D...


Even without AF, it would be. It would be Canon's first sub 2.8 (and this is T/2.6, which is better than F/2.6) zoom lens for the EF mount; that's pretty neat, and it covers an incredible zoom range for a full frame body.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 4, 2011)

LOL This whole thread reminds me of that part in american pie where he is trying to watch blocked porn
"oh is that a nipple!..."


----------



## fyngyrz (Nov 4, 2011)

*OK...*

...now that we video in a device designed for it, can we get back to real DSLRs now?

I am *so* tired of manufacturers trying to pimp video as if it were a feature of a DSLR... it's 100% useless to me. Give me dynamic range and low noise and high ISO and 15 MP/FF or so and quit trying to turn a still camera into mommy's home movie maker.

I understand people want to use our fabulous lenses, yeah, great, but this is the way to do it -- with a dedicated device -- not by filling up an otherwise fine still camera with irrelevancy.

Where's my 5DmkIII?

/rant


----------



## Justin (Nov 4, 2011)

c.d.embrey said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > Any ideas if the lenses will AF on a traditional DSLR?
> ...



Not a crazy question since they are also being touted for use with 35 mm sized sensor cameras, e.g. 5D2, 1Dx (assuming that's a 1Dx in the picture with a branded red C on it).


----------



## marekjoz (Nov 4, 2011)

Canon published 4 announcements. One of them is about new DSLR http://www.canon.com/news/2011/nov04e04.html...


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Nov 4, 2011)

marekjoz said:


> Canon published 4 announcements. One of them is about new DSLR http://www.canon.com/news/2011/nov04e04.html...


Great find!!

So it is supposed to film in 4k in an APS-H equivalent crop mode, interesting.

I just read in http://www.canon.com/news/2011/nov04e02.html article that the new EF mount zoom cinelenses are only compatible with Super35 or APS-C crops. What the heck? How can they market them as true EF lenses if they aren't even compatible with the flagship models of DSLRs? However, the primes are compatible with FF bodies.


----------



## marekjoz (Nov 4, 2011)

...and here you have your mistyrious C camera (under development ;D)


----------



## sandro (Nov 4, 2011)

The 5d3


----------



## Justin (Nov 4, 2011)

marekjoz said:


> Canon published 4 announcements. One of them is about new DSLR http://www.canon.com/news/2011/nov04e04.html...



Damn son. I want these lenses to AF.


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Nov 4, 2011)

Justin said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Canon published 4 announcements. One of them is about new DSLR http://www.canon.com/news/2011/nov04e04.html...
> ...


You also want the zoom lenses to be compatible with your 1dx, 1d4, 1ds3, 5dmkII, or 5D; however, they are not.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 4, 2011)

marekjoz said:


> Canon published 4 announcements. One of them is about new DSLR http://www.canon.com/news/2011/nov04e04.html...




OOOOO look at this the APS-H will live!

"Cropped to APS-H-equivalent size (dimensions measuring approximately 80% vertically and horizontally of a 35 mm full-frame sensor) when recording in 4K."


----------



## Justin (Nov 4, 2011)

Dave said:


> > Why would they
> 
> 
> Well, a 14-60mm 2.6 would be awsome on a 5D...



It would be, but alas according to the press release it won't work with 35mm sized sensor: 

"The new wide-angle cinema zoom lenses will offer the industry's widest angle of view among 35 mm digital cinema lenses with a wide-angle-end focal length of 14.5 mm."1 1Not compatible with 35mm full-frame or APS-H camera sensors."

http://www.canon.com/news/2011/nov04e02.html


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Nov 4, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Canon published 4 announcements. One of them is about new DSLR http://www.canon.com/news/2011/nov04e04.html...
> ...


I don't know why it crops to APS-H, because the new zooms specifically are not compatible "35mm full-frame or APS-H camera sensors." Are they saying that their yet-to-be-released 4K DSLR, which is full frame and crops to APS-H in 4k mode, is unable to take advantage of their new 4K zoom lenses??


----------



## Justin (Nov 4, 2011)

coltsfreak18 said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > marekjoz said:
> ...



Right. But the primes will. And my question remains about whether they will AF or not.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 4, 2011)

$6800 for ONE prime, that's approaching double the price of the Zeiss CP.2.....these things better be awesome, but no way I'd trade pretty much all my L lenses for one of these.


----------

